# Upanisads And Sikh Religion



## ajmer123 (Mar 22, 2006)

*UPANISADS AND SIKH RELIGION*​ 

The Upanisads are considered the highest platform of evolution and philosophy of Hindu religion. The other Vedas are just considered elaboration and in event of any doubt Upanisads are final authority on all matters for Hindus. Upanishads exhaust themselves more simply knowing the true nature Self and who all qualified to follow various Paths and which Path leads to Self realization.

Looking at Isa Upanisad the first 14 paras describes the true nature of  Self which conforms to rational belief of Formless attribute less etc God and in  a way prohibits all forms of idol worship. How ever it very emphatically and clearly mentions throughout that the realization of self requires renunciation of world (three desires son, wealth and world) as Path to Knowledge (Vidya). For those who can not renounce can only have to live Path of Karma (Avidya) and can never be suitable for Path of Knowledge and realization of  Self.

In subsequent paras from 15 to 18 it suddenly have changed context where it start advocating Sun and Fire worship. It has clear message of emphasizing rites not only for Karma but even for the Vidya. 

The Sikhism has not much contradiction to concept of Formless, attribute less etc God. How ever as religion is path to achieve Self realization the Guru Nanak philosophy is to totally opposite to whatever is taught in Upanisads for Hindus. It says that the Path of Knowledge has to be pursued only along with Path of Karma and renunciation is strictly prohibited. It further criticizes all form of rites performed. These two philosophies of Life are as opposite to each other as Dialectics of Nature by Engel’s is to Hegel philosophy. 

However the Sikhism philosophy in this way strongly recognizes the dignity of labour and in turn renounces the caste structure based more on division of  labour and no labour than between types of labour. It however is not cynical in any way toward desire to acquire Knowledge as extremes some time in other western ideologies through undermining role of conscious. It simply contain their concern in Guru Nanak concept “Truth is Higher but Still Higher is Truthful Living”.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 22, 2006)

Gurfateh

Vedanta based upon knowledge only while Gurmat is knowledge as well as devotion.(Refer to Var of Bhai Gurdas Ji and dialogue of Sixth Master with a Sikh in Suraj Prakash.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 22, 2006)

Vaar 1 Pauri 11 Vedanta
isAwm vyd kau soD kr mQ vydWq ibAws suxwXw]
Vyas (Badarayan) recited Vedanta (sutras) after churning and researching the thought frame of the Samaveda.
siaam vaedh ko sodhh kar mathh vaedhaanth biaas sunaayaa||
Line  1   

kQnI bdnI bwihrw Awpy Awpn bRhm jxwXw]
He put up before the self (atman) as identical to indescribable Brahm.
kathhanee badhanee baahiraa aapae aapan breham janaayaa||
Line  2   

ndrI iksy n ilAwveI haumYN AMdr Brm BulwXw]
He in invisible and the jiv wanders hither and thither in its delusions of self conceit.
nadharee kisae n liaavee houmain andhar bharam bhulaayaa||
Line  3   

Awp pujwie jgq ivc Bwau Bgq dw mrm n pwXw]
By establishing the self as the Brahm he is in fact established one's own self as worthy of worship and therefore remained unknown to the mysteries of loving devotion.
aap pujaae jagath vich bhaao bhagath dhaa maram n paayaa||
Line  4   

iqRpiq n AwvI vyd miQ AgnI AMdir qpq qpwXw]
Churning of the Vedas could not obtain peace for him and he started scorching one and all in the heat of is ego.
thripath n aavee vaedh mathh aganee andhar thapath thapaayaa||
Line  5   

mwXw dMf n auq`ry jm dMfy bhu duK rUAwXw]
The rod of maya always hung over his head and he suffered extremely because of the constant fear of the Yama, the god of death.
maayaa dhandd n outhaarae jam dhanddae bahu dhukh rooaayaa||
Line  6   

nwrd mun aupdyisAw mQ Bgvq gux gIq krwXw]
Having obtained knowledge from Narad, he recited Bhagvat and thus eulogised God.
naaradh mun oupadhaesiaa mathh bhagavath gun geeth karaayaa||
Line  7   

ibn srnI nih koie qrwXw ]ññ]
Without surrender before the Guru none could get across (the world ocean).
bin saranee nehi koe tharaayaa ||aa||
Line  8


----------

